# ski/snowboard waxing



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

I noticed there's some skiers and boarders here, thought I would post my ad.

I do ski and snowboard waxing out of my home. I have 9 years experience. I am not able to install or tune ski bindings but snowboard bindings are not an issue. I use a high quality all temperature wax that's made locally here in BC. I have other temperature wax available upon request. I'm located in the cloverdale/langley area. I can do pick up and delivery if you're within cloverdale or langley. Here are my prices:

Pick up/deliver - $10

wax - $10

sharpening - $10

sharpening/wax - $15

base repair - $15 (Large repairs can be negotiated)


----------

